# Puppy Pics



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I thought it was time I share new pics of Gracie. She's 5 1/2 months old now and growing like a weed! Getting clear pics is a challenge because she never sits still...lol. Susie has been an angel as far as tolerating her, but I don't know if they'll ever be best friends. At least not until Gracie learns to stop pulling her tail! And of course, I have to include pics of my precious Susie. Excuse her stained face, though. She's eating a recipe with sweet potatoes right now, and even though her face had just been washed for the pics she still has that orange glow. :innocent: She'll be 15 in August, and though she naps more and has gotten hard of hearing, she's still doing very well. :wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh wow! So beautiful. Susie looks amazing for 15 and Gracie is too cute for words. Thanks for sharing such wonderful pictures.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Both are adorable! Joanne is right, Susie looks great. They do sleep a lot as they get older. I hope she lives for a long time and remains healthy...


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

What a pair of angels.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so happy to hear that you have Gracie to heal your heart. She is one lucky puppy to find a home with you and her big sister, Suzie.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Adorable!!!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Simply precious!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What sweet looking Malts!!! And your Susie really does look great for being almost 15 years old. Our Yorkie Snuggles will be 16 in July.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Wow!!! That is a beautiful family.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Precious!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Little Gracie is adorable. I love the picture of her with her little pink toys :wub:

Wow, Susie looks amazing :wub: You are truly blessed :wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Beautiful furry family.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Your girls are so adorable! Wow, Susie looks amazing...you'd never guess she was 15. You do a beautiful job with your girls.


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

Your fluffs are adorable. I agree that your older one looks great for her age. They both look well loved. Isn't it funny how much bigger the older one looks when you bring a puppy home. How much dr they weigh? Mine are 8.5 and 3.4 Enjoy


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Allison I'm just so happy for you. Susie looks wonderful, I love her big eyes:wub: I can only hope Matilda and Maddie grow old gracefully like Susie, your such a good mommy:wub:
Your little Gracie is just to cute for words, I can see she's a live wire, bet she brings lots of laughs and smiles to you.
Gracie and Susie:wub: to very very babies, give them loves from auntie:wub:
I love you Allison :wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

They are both adorable!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

maddysmom said:


> Oh wow! So beautiful. Susie looks amazing for 15 and Gracie is too cute for words. Thanks for sharing such wonderful pictures.


Thank you! It's hard to believe Susie's reached this age already. Seems like the blink of an eye. 



kd1212 said:


> Both are adorable! Joanne is right, Susie looks great. They do sleep a lot as they get older. I hope she lives for a long time and remains healthy...


I hope for that everyday, too. I'm so blessed that she's still doing well. Thank you!



wkomorow said:


> What a pair of angels.


Thank you!



Sylie said:


> I'm so happy to hear that you have Gracie to heal your heart. She is one lucky puppy to find a home with you and her big sister, Suzie.


Aww, thank you! Gracie has taught me to open my heart again, and I know Sadie would want that. :heart:



bellaratamaltese said:


> Adorable!!!


Thanks so much! 



Lou's Mom said:


> Beautiful babies!


Thank you! 



maggieh said:


> Simply precious!


Aww, thank you! 



Snuggle's Mom said:


> What sweet looking Malts!!! And your Susie really does look great for being almost 15 years old. Our Yorkie Snuggles will be 16 in July.


Thank you! The time flies, doesn't it? I pray both our babies have many years still ahead. 



Polly's mom said:


> Wow!!! That is a beautiful family.


Thank you! :wub:



sherry said:


> Precious!


Thanks so much! 



Pooh's mommy said:


> Little Gracie is adorable. I love the picture of her with her little pink toys :wub:
> 
> Wow, Susie looks amazing :wub: You are truly blessed :wub:


Thank you! Gracie is obsessed with toys right now and insists they be with her at all times...lol. I definitely feel blessed to have my sweet girls. :wub:



elly said:


> Beautiful furry family.


Thank you! 



Bailey&Me said:


> Your girls are so adorable! Wow, Susie looks amazing...you'd never guess she was 15. You do a beautiful job with your girls.


Thank you so much! I still think of Susie as my "baby." :wub:



Gabbee15 said:


> Your fluffs are adorable. I agree that your older one looks great for her age. They both look well loved. Isn't it funny how much bigger the older one looks when you bring a puppy home. How much dr they weigh? Mine are 8.5 and 3.4 Enjoy


So true! Susie seemed tiny to me until Gracie came along. Susie is a little over 6 pounds and Gracie is now up to 4 pounds. She weighs a little less than Susie did at this age, so I'm guessing she'll be just a little smaller than her. But we'll see! 



Matilda's mommy said:


> Allison I'm just so happy for you. Susie looks wonderful, I love her big eyes:wub: I can only hope Matilda and Maddie grow old gracefully like Susie, your such a good mommy:wub:
> Your little Gracie is just to cute for words, I can see she's a live wire, bet she brings lots of laughs and smiles to you.
> Gracie and Susie:wub: to very very babies, give them loves from auntie:wub:
> I love you Allison :wub:


Thank you so much, Paula! Each day with Susie is a blessing that I don't take for granted. Especially after Sadie. Gracie is definitely a live wire! She keeps me busy AND entertained, for sure. 



lydiatug said:


> They are both adorable!


Thank you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Allison - I love the pictures of the girls. Especially where it looks like Gracie is looking up to her big sister...for advice? :innocent: Or maybe to forgive her for pulling her tail. :HistericalSmiley: They're both beautiful and those sweet potatoes must be doing wonders. She looks like a 4 year old!


----------



## PrinceMickey (Jun 20, 2011)

Aww. They are both so adorable!!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

These pictures are adorable! Susie sure does look so sweet and I was shocked when I realized she is 15. She looks like a puppy and also looks like the sweetest big sister to baby Gracie. Gracie is perfect in every way. What a lovely puppy! You must be enjoying every moment of every day with these sweeties !!! ^_^


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Allison - I love the pictures of the girls. Especially where it looks like Gracie is looking up to her big sister...for advice? :innocent: Or maybe to forgive her for pulling her tail. :HistericalSmiley: They're both beautiful and those sweet potatoes must be doing wonders. She looks like a 4 year old!


Thank you! Gracie's probably looking up to her for a bit of both...lol. I also noticed in the first picture she's sticking her tongue out at Susie -- typical little sister! :smtease: And oh yes, Susie loves her sweet potatoes...even if they're less than kind to a white face! 



PrinceMickey said:


> Aww. They are both so adorable!!


Thanks so much! 



MalteseObsessed said:


> These pictures are adorable! Susie sure does look so sweet and I was shocked when I realized she is 15. She looks like a puppy and also looks like the sweetest big sister to baby Gracie. Gracie is perfect in every way. What a lovely puppy! You must be enjoying every moment of every day with these sweeties !!! ^_^


Thank you! Susie is certainly taking Gracie's antics and pestering with a surprising amount of patience. I think she learned from Sadie that they eventually grow out of it. At least that's what I've promised her! :innocent: But I couldn't be happier with my girls. They're such a joy. :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Both of your girls are so beautiful!!!


----------



## Nicolepoppy (Dec 22, 2014)

Gorgeous babies! Susie looks so well for a 15 year old dog what's her secret lol


----------

